# Municipal govt plow drivers



## merry plowboy (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone else only plow the big roads and highways?. Been doing it for over twenty years here in Ontario and would like to hear the thoughts of other gov't workers. We have a ban on hand held communication devices while driving here in Ontario, so that means we won't be able to use our mike phones (telus) this season to talk to each other while plowing in a line. What is everyone else using? Also, anyone else using salt brine for pre-wet or anti-icing applications. If so , how effective do you find it? lastly, does your workplace have a salt management plan and is it helping to reduce salt use on the roads?

Our winter night patrol starts next week so it wont be long before we start to get early morning call-outs for icy hills and bridges.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

got one right here! been plowing for 7 years now b4 that i had my own stuff. we have a ban to but we are allowed to use our CB's and our mobile radios in the trucks (no phones though) we don't have any salt management program if your using to much u get your but chewed out and we just use salt if its to cold we mix it with liquid mag and if we start running low we mix it with sand. have fun we still have a while for snow down here.


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

*owner*

We rent our wheel loaders and big blower (Sicord 7200) to various governments when they have extra big storms. We have never had restrictions placed on us--we use our own Nextel plus cell phones for some personal and all business communications. They are really handy when one needs to find parts quickly, in the middle of the night, etc. They are very important when communicating our timing and routing back to the owner dispatch who is responsible to keep us moving.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm on my 4th year working gov't on top of my own stuff. I work full time for a local township.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

i also work for my local town...plow in a single axle international, last year we was our first year running a brine solution as a pre-wet for our material..seemed to work very well during the monster storms we got last year


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I do....really gets in the way of my own stuff!  I will try to get a pic of my truck. We have a department frequency we all talk on.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

NoFearDeere;1101803 said:


> We have a department frequency we all talk on.


same here..they say we arent sopposed to use cells for personal use but its not really inforced


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

Got one here, this will be my 5th year in a big truck. We have 200g of calcium on every truck and have probably used it 5 times in the last five years. Maine DOT prewets all their salt, and they use 90% salt and very little sand. 

We usually put out two rounds of salt per event, once at the beginning and once at the end. Rates typically range between 500-700 pounds to the mile. All 15 trucks have Dickey-John spreader controls and are calibrated every season, thats how we keep track of usage. After the first round of salt, we load up with sand until the last round of salt is put off. All our trucks are internationals, six wheelers and nine single-axles.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Another here, 10 years contracting to Mass Highway four large trucks three spreaders various other specialized equipment.4 years with the City of Beverly Ma. 1 year with Maine DOT,1 year with the Town of Jackson,NH and 2 years with NH DOT....


----------



## backhoedude22 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been working for a municipality for 10 years. I split salt runs with another guy with a International 6 wheeler and usually plow with a backhoe and a pusher.. I fabricate alot of our equipment, Dump boxes, pushers, expandable V-plow, flat beds, etc.....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

merry plowboy;1081741 said:


> Anyone else only plow the big roads and highways?. Been doing it for over twenty years here in Ontario and would like to hear the thoughts of other gov't workers. We have a ban on hand held communication devices while driving here in Ontario, so that means we won't be able to use our mike phones (telus) this season to talk to each other while plowing in a line. What is everyone else using? Also, anyone else using salt brine for pre-wet or anti-icing applications. If so , how effective do you find it? lastly, does your workplace have a salt management plan and is it helping to reduce salt use on the roads?
> 
> Our winter night patrol starts next week so it wont be long before we start to get early morning call-outs for icy hills and bridges.


I thought when using the Nextel/Mike phones in that mode they are allowed or that you would be exempt? Is a cop cop really going to single you out in a congo line of plows and pull you over for talking on the hand held?

I'd windrow him/her into the ditch faster then they could flip open there ticket book. The cops abuse that law so badly not to mention other laws too.

What municipality do you work for? Here in Peel the region has been spraying brine for a few weeks now. 

Can you really get black ice this early on over passes?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I also plow muni, and am the supv. for the PW dept.
We use Nextels (push to talk) most of the time, but we do have CB radios with our own channel in the trucks. they are also weather radios so we can listen to that too. Have to be careful on that though because anyone can pick up the freq. and listen.

We started with liquid about 6 years ago. Sraight brine. Worked well but had it's limitations, pre-storm and during application. I now mix an 80/20 blend (brine/geomelt55).
Works much better in a wide variety af applications.
We have reduced our salt usage by almost 35% since starting liquids. Last year I only had one driver with an average of over 200lbs/lane mile, and that's with adding 25% for empty miles.... it does work.

We have BMP's (best management practices) when it comes to salt. Storage is big, but equipment clean-up is equally important (we now do all of ours from start to finish indoors). Also, application is a heavy training topic.....


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

i plow a couple big roads and sub divisions, stores, offices.....
We use brine and CB radios 
They dont care about phones or radios here...

But for the brine I brine/ pre-wet All my commercial 
It works great 
Keeps walks (most importantly) clear for the most part until we can come back. 

for the public roads the money isnt there anymore! 3 years ago i plowed this sub and the strrets were as clear as they are in the summer. 

We used to lay rock salt on every inch of these streets! Now we only Brine every intersection.......And they complain that the subs dont look as good as they used to even though its been the same guys plowin' the same street for 10 years! 
(ME)


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been spreading for mass.dot 5 years. we use strait salt @ 260 lbs per lane mile. we also pre wet with mag chloride . we are running a new closed lope system this year . time will tell if it works.


----------



## backhoedude22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry forgot to add we use Nextel 2-ways for all our communication, it's probably not always legal but that's all we have...


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have been doing municipal roads here in Middlesex County NJ for the past 35 years. we use mostly CB;s and the past 10 years nextel direct connect radios. salt is only put down to melt the ice after the snow stops and the roads are are cleared.


----------



## Actioninc (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone keep track of how many lane miles a single axle dump truck with an 11ft plow can do per hour? In residential neighborhoods, on a 4-6" snow, on average? I figured about 10(lane miles per hour) including intersections.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Actioninc;1123257 said:


> Anyone keep track of how many lane miles a single axle dump truck with an 11ft plow can do per hour? In residential neighborhoods, on a 4-6" snow, on average? I figured about 10(lane miles per hour) including intersections.


it all depends on lane size and truck speed. 10 ft lanes and 20 mph, 20 lane miles per hour.
12 foot lanes at 10 mph would be around 8 lane miles per hour


----------



## matteo30 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a four mile section of roads I plow for the town. I have a 10 ft plow and it takes four passes to clear the roads and intersections. I can finish the route complete in 4 hours. So I guess I am doing 16 lane miles in 4 hours. Hope this helps


----------



## Township1 (Apr 17, 2008)

tjctransport;1123441 said:


> it all depends on lane size and truck speed. 10 ft lanes and 20 mph, 20 lane miles per hour.
> 12 foot lanes at 10 mph would be around 8 lane miles per hour


There is alot of factors that can cause significant differences in what the truck will be able to handle in a specified amount of time.

Number of intersections is a big factor - I have routes set up with similar trucks one doing about 5 miles (10 lane) and about 40 intersections, and one doing 14 miles (28 lane) and only about 15 intersections, and they take about the same amount of time.

You also need to factor in traffic conditions, my rural routes can go much quicker then my suburban routes And the ones near the schools, forget them if there is school traffic, you might be lucky to do 1 lane mile per hour.

Other factors that my effect this are cul-de-sac's/deadend or other turn arounds required, parking situations, hills, amount of hazards (kids to watch out for), etc........


----------



## fisherv (Jan 21, 2009)

Been in a 03 Frieghtliner FL80 4x4 with a 12ft one way and a 10ft wing for five years. Start to finish on my route is six hours and another five to sand(all dirt road). Does anyone prefer dirt road over asphalt or vice versa?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is one of mine, it switches from storm to storm!


----------



## Y-town IceMan (Jan 10, 2011)

I plow for DOT in yarmouth NS. we use TMR (trunk mobile radio). 5 of our trucks are set up for pre-wet. only 2 actually use it on 100 series highways. In recent years salt managment has become an issue. our maxium rock salt application is 125 kg/km. pre wetting it reduces it to 80kg/km.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

Grassman09;1108517 said:


> I thought when using the Nextel/Mike phones in that mode they are allowed or that you would be exempt? Is a cop cop really going to single you out in a congo line of plows and pull you over for talking on the hand held?
> 
> I'd windrow him/her into the ditch faster then they could flip open there ticket book. The cops abuse that law so badly not to mention other laws too.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I realize it takes all types, but you really need to think before you post. Next time you decide to threaten to "windrow a cop into a ditch" on a well circulated public website forum, you might think to;

a) figure that some people on the site might be law enforcement or connected to it and,
b) not be ignorant enough to link your business website to a post with an implied threat like that.

I'm sure Peel Regional Police will enjoy the copy of the post I forward to them, including the link to your company...


----------



## GTCPW (Feb 19, 2011)

i work for my town, we have a volvo single axle and a cat 930, very small town, clear all roads in 5 hrs. salt and sand mix of usually 60 sand 40 salt, no brine, and only 3 winter employees, 4 in the summer? still don't have that figured out..LOL and we use vhf radios, and "ahem* cell phones


----------



## Yanez (Dec 31, 2011)

I work for Wash dot we use slip in units in our dump trucks. We have Monroe's, and Schmidt we use salt prewet (on board) with Calcium Chloride this year. Last year we prewet with salt brine and it seemed to work well as a prewet for salt but not on its own as a deicer. We apply at 250 pounds a lane mile and 20 gallons per lane mile. We use Dicky Johns, Force America, Raven (only on the liquid trucks) and Schmidt controllers. We also use a company band radio on a truck to truck frequency.


----------



## natedawg77 (Dec 31, 2011)

*City of Naperville (IL) Truck #233*

Here is the truck I drive but this year just spending a lot a time polishing chrome!!

(not me in the pic)


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Nate how do you like working for naperville


----------



## natedawg77 (Dec 31, 2011)

R&R Yard Design;1407036 said:


> Nate how do you like working for naperville


Overall it's a really good job. In today's job market I can't complain at all about a guaranteed 40 hr week ya know. I mean there are certainly things I would change if I were in charge but since I am just a lowly operator gotta deal with the good and bad. Unless someone drops a big bag of money in my lap or someone offers me a 100k a year job most likely will put in another 25 years at Naperville DPW. Can't complain too much. It certainly keeps a roof over my kids heads and food in their bellies. But always looking for that 100k job!!!


----------



## RIDOT87 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been working for RI DOT for 3 years now and the past 3 years I've been put in a 3000 Gallon 2002 International 2554 tanker truck with a 11' ft Viking reversible plow. The first two years I used Mag Chloride on all the bridges in our division of the state ( Newport Bridge, Mt. Hope Bridge, and Sakonnet River Bridge) and got to say that this winter using the Calcium Chloride really seems to make a difference.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

we plow large railroad facility and use cb to talk to loaders and trucks never a problem


----------



## Fleetgod (Jan 17, 2012)

*Liquids*

Michigan DOT uses liquid as prewet and as direct trunkline application for anti-ice. Used correctly, liquids will save granular material in prewet application as it sticks better to road surface and works much faster. Application of liquid prior to strom event allos you more response time as it starts working as soon as snow starts falling plus it helps to prevent ice-pack. I included a photo of MDOT tanker during anti-ice application.


----------



## RIDOT87 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow! That's crazy! I've seen Utah DOT using a similar tanker along with a 10 wheeler wing with a tow plow. Crazy stuff!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

there are 2 or three sections of RT# 78 in Hunterdon county that have in road de-icing.
when it hits a certain temp and moisture level, it automatically sprays the roadway. 
it can also be manually triggered. unless there is over 5-6 inches of snow, the roads there are always spotless.


----------



## ff1209 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Hand Held Devices*



merry plowboy;1081741 said:


> Anyone else only plow the big roads and highways?. Been doing it for over twenty years here in Ontario and would like to hear the thoughts of other gov't workers. We have a ban on hand held communication devices while driving here in Ontario, so that means we won't be able to use our mike phones (telus) this season to talk to each other while plowing in a line. What is everyone else using? Also, anyone else using salt brine for pre-wet or anti-icing applications. If so , how effective do you find it? lastly, does your workplace have a salt management plan and is it helping to reduce salt use on the roads?
> 
> Our winter night patrol starts next week so it wont be long before we start to get early morning call-outs for icy hills and bridges.


Sept 6 2012 a five year extendsion was granted on the use of handheld devices for Municipal Employees refer to:
http://www.elaws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws regs 090366 e.htm 
or 
ogra.org


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I work for Maine DOT. I drive a International 7400 single and a Volvo D13 wheeler, both have plow, wing, and a spreader. I also run a 2011 John Deere 670 grader with a V plow and wing.


----------



## anthony reahard (Jan 5, 2013)

nice to hear from the great state of MA. I drive a tandem axle GMC for the Wabash County Highway Dept. in Wabash Indiana. Been fighting snow and ice for over 30 years.Our Dept. is as laid back as can be, and as such, doesnt really set any restrictions in regards to hand held devices. Most drivers carry cell phones now so radios are pretty quiet most times. Used to work for Indiana Dept. of transportation where state highways are pre-treated with magnesium chloride. It seemed somewhat beneficial as far as the time that it buys you before the roads turn ugly, but I cant honestly say that pre-treating is a big help! As far as, Salt Management program, our management does'nt really set any kind of salt/sand usage requirements. Normal reaction is to wait till stockpile starts to get low, then tell everyone to ease up on the usage ! LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

NoFearDeere;1174581 said:


> Here is one of mine, it switches from storm to storm!


I'm in the same position. You will see me plowing in either a single axle International or a Volvo wheeler. The wheeler is an 8 speed and the single axles are 5 speed Alison automatics.


----------



## CATMAN607 (Nov 13, 2013)

MaineF250;1104008 said:


> Got one here, this will be my 5th year in a big truck. We have 200g of calcium on every truck and have probably used it 5 times in the last five years. Maine DOT prewets all their salt, and they use 90% salt and very little sand.
> 
> We usually put out two rounds of salt per event, once at the beginning and once at the end. Rates typically range between 500-700 pounds to the mile. All 15 trucks have Dickey-John spreader controls and are calibrated every season, thats how we keep track of usage. After the first round of salt, we load up with sand until the last round of salt is put off. All our trucks are internationals, six wheelers and nine single-axles.


Hi there I plow for the prov new brunswick been doing it 27 yrs thats petty much how we do it here we use all tandem trucks with underbody plows also


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you guys have to have a CDL to drive those trucks?
What Kind of money dose the state pay to drive?

Curious


----------



## wagil90 (Nov 5, 2013)

Flawless440;1664609 said:


> Do you guys have to have a CDL to drive those trucks?
> What Kind of money dose the state pay to drive?
> 
> Curious


Yes I have a CDL w/ tanker. The state pays in my area $20.50 for extra help.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Flawless440;1664609 said:


> Do you guys have to have a CDL to drive those trucks?
> What Kind of money dose the state pay to drive?
> 
> Curious


I have a Class A CDL but, all you need is a Class B. Maine DOT only pays $11.71 starting out and the raises are very far and few between. That's why I got done for them.


----------



## Poorboys (Sep 4, 2013)

Got one here. I've worked for the township for 4 years now plowing city streets and county roads. I been in F350 to 450 dumps and sometimes your IH 4800 dump. I love the F450 best. Also starting my own gig this year.


----------



## crazykyle24 (Feb 12, 2007)

I plow for the New Hampshire D.O.T. in Franconia Notch on the interstate. I have a 2007 Frieghtliner double winger.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

crazykyle24;1671983 said:


> I plow for the New Hampshire D.O.T. in Franconia Notch on the interstate. I have a 2007 Frieghtliner double winger.


If you don't mind me asking, what does NH DOT pay?


----------

